# التوليد المباشر للطاقة بواسطة الخلايا الشمسية Power Generation By Solar Cells



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يونيو 2009)

Solar Energy and Its Application
In Power Plants​ 
الطاقة الشمسية وتطبيقاتها
في توليد الكهرباء​ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارفق أخوتي وأخواتي الأفاضل بحثا عن ​ 

تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية في محطات القدرة الكهربائية
وقد شمل البحث على فصلين​ 
الفصل الأول عن : توليد الكهرباء الغير مباشر بإستخدام
المجمع الشمسي السطحي (Flat Plate Collectors System)​ 
وقد شمل شرحا وتوضيحا لكافة اجزاء النظام​ 


الفصل الثاني : التوليد المباشر للكهرباء
بواسطة الخلايا الشمسية (Photovoltaic System)
وما يعرف بالخلايا الشمسية​ 

البحث الإقتصادي كان بأسعار قديمة 
مقارنة بأسعار الطاقة الآن.​ 
ارجو ان يكون نافعا
والله من وراء القصد.​


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله بك د محمد على هذه الملفات


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يونيو 2009)

صلاح الجبوري قال:


> السلام عليكم بارك الله بك د محمد على هذه الملفات


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا مرورك مهندس صلاح.
وبارك الله فيك.


وهذا ملف مرفق عن طريق صناعة لوح خلايا شمسي
Builgd your own Solar Panels​


----------



## المحب2 (27 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك 
فعلا مشروع جميل وترتيبه ممتاز


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يونيو 2009)

المحب2 قال:


> بارك الله بك
> فعلا مشروع جميل وترتيبه ممتاز


 
جزاك الله خيرا 
وشكرا على كلماتك العطرة
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## جبل ثمر (29 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير جهد مميز


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 يونيو 2009)

جبل ثمر قال:


> جزاك الله خير جهد مميز


 

بارك الله فيك مهندس جبل ثمر
وجزاك الله خيرا 
وشكراعلى المرور​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 يوليو 2009)

*دمج نظامي الفوتوفولطية مع اللاقط الحراري الشمسي*

المرفق في ثلاثة أجزاء عن :
دمج نظامي الفوتوفولطية مع اللاقط الحراري الشمسي
في الدنمارك ومستقبلها.

Combined Photovoltaic/Thermal Solar Collector
and Their Application in Denmark

واعتقد ان المقدمة توضح النظام بصورة مبسطة 
ولكنه بحث يستحق الدراسة 

ارجوان يكون مفيدا 
والله الموفق.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 يوليو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> المرفق في ثلاثة أجزاء عن :
> 
> دمج نظامي الفوتوفولطية مع اللاقط الحراري الشمسي
> في الدنمارك ومستقبلها.​
> ...


 
الجزء الثاني والثالث 
مع امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والسداد 
والله من وراء القصد.​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ، مجهود كبير ومرتب ...


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يوليو 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> بارك الله فيك ، مجهود كبير ومرتب ...


 
شكرا مرورك مهندس عصام نور الدين
وجزاك الله خير.​


----------



## engr.amin (25 يوليو 2009)

شكررررررررررا استفدت من الموضوع


----------



## kana (26 يوليو 2009)

اشكر دكتور الفاضل على هذه التعاون
ولكن احتاج الى مساعد فى وضع اسس الاقتصادى فى حساب التكالفة الكيوات ساعة بنسبة لنظام المستقلة و النظام المربوط بالشبكة.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يوليو 2009)

kana قال:


> اشكر دكتور الفاضل على هذه التعاون
> ولكن احتاج الى مساعد فى وضع اسس الاقتصادى فى حساب التكالفة الكيوات ساعة بنسبة لنظام المستقلة و النظام المربوط بالشبكة.


 
 المهندس kana 
 اشكر إهتمامك 
وسوف ابحث عن طلبك علني اجده
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## noubian (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك 
انا مهندس طاقه متجدده وبهنيك على مجهودك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 أغسطس 2009)

noubian قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بارك الله فيك
> انا مهندس طاقه متجدده وبهنيك على مجهودك


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسعدني مرورك باشمهندس noubian 
شكرا لك على كلماتك 
وجزاك الله كل خير.​


----------



## فولتضوئية (4 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك، مشكور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

العفو مهندس فولتضوئية
أسعدني مرورك
جزاك الله خير.


----------



## E.YAZAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بك د محمد على هذه الملف و جازاك الله خيرا:75:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

e.yazan قال:


> بارك الله بك د محمد على هذه الملف و جازاك الله خيرا:75:


 

_اسعدني مرورك مهندس يزن _
_وبارك فيك وجزاك الله خيراً._​


----------



## ahmed920 (23 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله * في ميزان حسناتك
وكل عام وانت بخير​


----------



## amintig (23 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
.......


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الساحر (24 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك انشاء الله نقلي منك كل جديد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أغسطس 2009)

ahmed920 قال:


> *بارك الله فيك و جعله *في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> 
> وكل عام وانت بخير​


 
جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أحمد 
وتقبل الصيام والقيام...وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أغسطس 2009)

amintig قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> .......


 
جزاك الله خيرا.. وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أغسطس 2009)

عبدالرحمن همام قال:


> شكرا جزيلا جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


 
بارك الله فيك 
مهندس عبدالرحمن همام..

وجزاك كل الخير.. وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أغسطس 2009)

الساحر قال:


> بارك الله فيك انشاء الله نقلي منك كل جديد


 
الأخ الكريم الساحر
جزاك الله كل خير 

وفقنا الله وإياك لكل جديد.. وكل عام وأنتم بخير.​


----------



## khled208 (30 أغسطس 2009)

من اين نحصل على الستارة الماصة لضوء الشمس وما هى المرحلة التالية وكيف تحول لوضع ac


----------



## الساحر (30 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك..................


----------



## kana (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخى على مجهودات الجباره


----------



## Mohammad5_1 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك على هذه الملف الرائع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الساحر قال:


> بارك الله فيك..................


 
شكرا على جهودك 

وتستحق تقييم عليها..

وفقك الله وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

khled208 قال:


> من اين نحصل على الستارة الماصة لضوء الشمس وما هى المرحلة التالية وكيف تحول لوضع ac


 
الأخ المهندس خالد ​ 

أعذرني لتأخر الرد .. ولكن ماذا تقصد

بالستارة الماصة لضوء الشمس​
المرحلة التالية​
كيف تحول وضع ac​
ارجو الإيضاح .. وفقك الله

وكل عام وأنتم بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

kana قال:


> اشكرك اخى على مجهودات الجباره


 
الأخ المهندس kana ​ 
العفو أخي .. وهي ليست جبارة .. بارك الله فيك.
ولكنها جهد المقل..
وتستحق تقييم ..​ 
وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

mohammad5_1 قال:


> اشكرك على هذه الملف الرائع


 

العــــــــــ بارك الله فيك ــــــــــــــــــفو

والأروع تعليقك.

كل عام وأنت بخير مهندس محمد.​


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم يا دكتور ومنور بوجودك


----------



## ar_kassar (19 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ar_kassar قال:


> thank you


 
_You Are Most Welcome_​


----------



## abodyy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أكتوبر 2009)

abodyy قال:


> شكرا والله يعطيك العافية


 
ويعطيك الف الف عافية 
وفقك الله.​


----------



## moh.abed (3 نوفمبر 2009)

10x 4 it


----------



## ابو الهنادي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## عبد علي عودة جميل (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 نوفمبر 2009)

moh.abed قال:


> 10x 4 it


 


ابو الهنادي قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور


 
مشكورين بارك الله فيكم................ ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 ديسمبر 2009)

عبد علي عودة جميل قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وشكرا جزيلا


 

وبارك فيك أخي الكريم .. ومشكور مرورك..​


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله يكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء و نفع بكم


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

* من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​ نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​​​​​​​*


----------



## eng_moataz_sherif (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووور


----------



## إبن جبير (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور محمد مجهود طيب مبارك إن شاء الله ، ربنا يعطيك الصحة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

أبوعامر فودة قال:


> بارك الله بكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء و نفع بكم


 
وبارك فيك أخي الفاضل أبو عامر فودة
ووفقك ونفع بنا وبك .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

eng_moataz_sherif قال:


> مشكوووور


 
المهندس الأخ معتز .. العفو ،
 ومشكور .. بارك الله فيك.​


إبن جبير قال:


> شكرا يا دكتور محمد مجهود طيب مبارك إن شاء الله ، ربنا يعطيك الصحة


 المهندس الأخ إبن جبير 
طيب الله أيامك .. وبارك فيك ..
وأعطاك الله الصحة والعافية والمعافاة الدائمة في الدين والدنيا والآخرة.​


----------



## abdl225 (30 أبريل 2010)

اخواني اشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## vanilia.smile (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## md beida (26 أكتوبر 2012)

اللّهُـمَّ اغْفِرْ لِنا لذُّنُوبَ الَّتي تَهْتِكُ الْعِصَمَ ...

اَللّـهُمَّ اغْفِـرْ لنا الذُّنُوب َالَّتي تُنْزِلُ النِّقَمَ ...

اَللّهُـمَّ اغْفِرْ لِنا الذُّنُوبَ الَّتي تُغَيِّـرُ النِّعَمَ ...

اَللّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لنا الذُّنُوبَ الَّتي تَحْبِسُ الدُّعاءَ ...


----------



## md beida (26 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يمدك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## cola-06 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hashim ahmed (8 أبريل 2014)

thanks lot


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (25 يوليو 2014)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed_hanafy (15 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك 
مهندس عبدالرحمن همام..


وجزاك كل الخير.. وكل عام وأنت بخير.


----------



## safa aldin (20 يونيو 2020)

بارك الله فيك ، مجهود كبير


----------

